# Nên cho con uống bao nhiêu sữa tăng chiều cao là đủ?



## babyhouselove22145 (6/4/21)

*Nên cho con uống bao nhiêu sữa tăng chiều cao là đủ?*
*1. Nên cho con uống bao nhiêu sữa tăng chiều cao là đủ?*

Dù cho sữa có rất nhiều công dụng tốt cho sự tăng trưởng chiều cao. Tuy nhiên nếu không uống không đúng hàm lượng có thể gây ra những phản ứng ngược lại. Vậy cho trẻ uống bao nhiêu sữa là đủ?



Đối với các em bé dưới 6 tháng tuổi, tốt nhất nên cho con bú sữa mẹ hoàn toàn.
Đối với trẻ từ 6 tháng đến một tuổi cần uống 700-950ml sữa một ngày. 
Đối với trẻ 1-2 tuổi nên uống sữa khoảng 500-600ml loại sữa tăng chiều cao cho bé 1 tuổi một ngày. Đây là lượng đủ để bổ sung các dưỡng chất cần thiết như canxi cho bé 1 tuổi phát triển chiều cao.
Đối với bé từ 2-6 tuổi nên bổ sung 400-600 ml sữa một ngày. Tùy theo độ tuổi của bé mà có thể sử dụng các loại sữa tăng chiều cao cho bé 2 tuổi, sữa tăng chiều cao cho bé 3 tuổi, và kế tiếp.
Tương tự, trẻ từ 6-9 tuổi cần 400-500ml một ngày.

Tuy nhiên, điều tiên quyết ba mẹ cần xác định là: Sữa chỉ là công cụ hữu ích hỗ trợ trẻ phát triển chiều cao. Những yếu tố còn lại như chế độ dinh dưỡng, sức khỏe, thời gian tập thể dục, vận động thể chất của bé cũng là điều rất quan trọng. 








Để cho con có thể phát triển chiều cao toàn diện nhất, cha mẹ có thể cho con thực hiện các hoạt động đi kèm sau đây để thúc đẩy quá trình tăng trưởng chiều cao ở trẻ nhanh hơn. 



Cho trẻ ngủ đủ 8 - 10 tiếng mỗi ngày và trước 22h. Vì từ 22h-2h là khoảng thời gian tuyến yên sản sinh hormone tăng trưởng chiều cao tốt nhất.
Cho bé tham gia các hoạt động thể dục, thể thao như bơi lội, bóng chuyền, đu xà, nhảy dây,...
Thực hiện chế độ dinh dưỡng khoa học. Luôn bổ sung các chất dinh dưỡng vào bữa ăn cho con. Nhất là các chất kích thích sự phát triển của xương như canxi, vitamin D3, phospho, kẽm, đồng, mangan, DHA...
*2. Chọn đúng loại sữa tăng chiều cao*

Hiện nay, trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại sữa tăng trưởng chiều cao. Nhưng dòng sữa Aptamil Anh với những ưu điểm vượt trội vẫn không ngừng được săn đón. 


Sở dĩ giữa thị trường mang đầy tính chất bảo hòa như bây giờ, nhưng Aptamil Anh vẫn đứng vững trên thị trường do những ưu điểm vượt trội như: 



Có các công thức sữa tăng chiều cao với thành phần dinh dưỡng riêng biệt cho từng giai đoạn phát triển của bé. 
Ngoài việc giúp bé phát triển chiều cao, Aptamil Anh còn giúp bé phát triển não bộ và thị giác.
Aptamil Anh có dòng sữa nhạt tương đương sữa mẹ, giúp bé dễ thích nghi.
Sữa còn có công dụng hỗ trợ đường tiêu hóa, giúp con hấp thu chất dinh dưỡng tốt hơn.







Phanphoi.com hi vọng rằng qua bài viết này, các bậc phụ huynh đã có được sự lựa chọn và phương thức cho con em sử dụng sữa tăng chiều cao một cách hợp lý nhất.


----------



## An Nhiên (7/4/21)

Hình như là có những dòng sữa chuyên về tăng chiều cao đúng không ạ?


----------



## babyhouselove22145 (9/4/21)

An Nhiên nói:


> Hình như là có những dòng sữa chuyên về tăng chiều cao đúng không ạ?


đúng rồi bạn! bạn mua sữa hãy tham khảo thành phần có nhiều Canxi và Vitamin D


----------



## danhgiachuan (24/10/21)

babyhouselove22145 nói:


> *Nên cho con uống bao nhiêu sữa tăng chiều cao là đủ?*
> *1. Nên cho con uống bao nhiêu sữa tăng chiều cao là đủ?*
> 
> Dù cho sữa có rất nhiều công dụng tốt cho sự tăng trưởng chiều cao. Tuy nhiên nếu không uống không đúng hàm lượng có thể gây ra những phản ứng ngược lại. Vậy cho trẻ uống bao nhiêu sữa là đủ?
> ...


Nếu chị em nào chưa biết loại sữa tăng chiều cao nào tốt thì nên tham khảo thêm ở đây để biết nhé Top 13 loại sữa tăng chiều cao cho bé tốt nhất năm 2022


----------



## trinhnguyen81 (21/11/21)

Dòng sữa Aptamil Anh này được nhiều trường mầm non tốt ở Hà Nội cho mấy bé uống lắm nè. Cháu nhà mình cũng được chị gái mình dùng loại này, nghe chị mình khen cũng okiela á


----------



## Hoangnguyen (11/12/21)

TRẺ HỌC TRỰC TUYẾN SAO CHO AN TOÀN
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tình hình học tập trực tuyến tại nhà vẫn đang tiếp tục tại các tỉnh thành lớn cả nước. Việc học tập của các con gắn liền với máy tính, laptop khiến các bố mẹ luôn phải lo lắng về việc con không chịu học mà con sa ngã vào:





Game online, các loại game bạo lực





Web đen, web 18+ nội dung không lành mạnh





Các trang web lừa đảo, dính virus





 GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHO BỐ MẸ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Công ty TNHH Phần mềm VTEC Software phát triển sản phẩm VAPU - BẢO VỆ & KIỂM SOÁT MÁY TÍNH khi trẻ đang học tập.
TÍNH NĂNG MÀ VAPU HỖ TRỢ BỐ MẸ:





 Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet





 Tự động chặn tất cả hơn 30.000 web đen, web sex, game online





 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube





 Theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng của của con





 Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ





 Tự động chặn tất cả các Game offline cài trong máy tính





 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
...và còn nhiều tính năng khác nữa tùy theo nhu cầu của bố mẹ
---
Mức chi phí cực kỳ rẻ cho một phần mềm giúp "thanh lọc" sạch máy tính, để con chuyên tâm học hành, chỉ #500K/năm, tương đương #42k/ tháng rẻ hơn bữa ăn sáng của gia đình.
Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU





Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html





Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

